# Digging out a front garden to make a driveway



## ericsson (27 May 2009)

Hi all,

I am in the process of buying a house at the moment. It is an ex-corporation house typical of those around Crumlin/Ballyfermot. The house is slightly higher than the road level and there is currently grass to the front with a little path. I am looking to knock the front wall and dig out the garden and put in a driveway to the front to accommodate one car. I was just wondering if anyone has done anything similar and if so how much should I expect it to cost? Also if anyone could recommend someone to do the work that would be great.

Thanks in advance
Ericsson


----------



## onq (27 May 2009)

Widened mine four years ago by a car's width, so not quite as wide as a full driveway.

4" /100mm hardcore on 62/ 150mm 65kn concrete
Cost about €1,000 back then all in including:

skip hire
edging tool
"whacker" hire
hardcore
concrete
plastic protective sheeting
helper

Did the preparatory work including digging out the sod, whacking the ground, laying the hardcore, whacking the hardcore and protecting the path and grass myself.
Did half the laying but you need a mate to level it and someone who's done it before to help finish it.
Working from home helped, but it still took the best part of two weeks, including transporting tools etc., because I couldn't get a run at it full-time - say 2-3 hours per day.
Careful with the 65kn stuff- goes off in less than an hour, which is too little time to place, level, brush finish and edge by yourself.
Even with two men, on less than a driveway width, we barely had time to do it.
And remember to protect it from drying out keep it wet while its curing or it can crack.
Have fun.

Better than going to the gym three nights a week, I can tell you.


----------



## ali (28 May 2009)

Depends on the size of the area. You may also be required to have planning if you are removing a wall, and putting in a dish (the slightly lower access area to a drive). Many people don't bother with planning however and it rarely becomes an issue depending on the area, neighbours etc.  
A.


----------



## Leo (28 May 2009)

ali said:


> Many people don't bother with planning however and it rarely becomes an issue depending on the area, neighbours etc.
> A.


 
Could be a very serious issue if/when you go to sell the house.


----------



## woodbine (28 May 2009)

You really should investigate the planning before you start the work. 

have a look at this article in relation to flood control:



_The guidelines also note the "increasing trend" of paving over garden areas to provide off-street car parking and the flood implications of this. _
_The Department of Environment says it is committed to reviewing the law to ensure only paving complying with "sustainable drainage principles" can go ahead without planning permission. _
_Planning authorities could include conditions, such as insisting on gravel or slate chippings, when granting permission for home extensions which include "significant hard surfacing"._


----------



## baldyman27 (29 May 2009)

onq said:


> 65kn concrete


 
 Good God, you went a bit mad there!! 35n would be quite sufficient for this job, also, a layer of A393 mesh would add significantly to the strength of the slab. 65n, fair play, I wouldn't like to be laying into a load of that on a summer's day, or any day for that matter!!


----------



## onq (29 May 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Good God, you went a bit mad there!! 35n would be quite sufficient for this job, also, a layer of A393 mesh would add significantly to the strength of the slab. 65n, fair play, I wouldn't like to be laying into a load of that on a summer's day, or any day for that matter!!



<chuckle>

Hard work all right.

These guys were going around in an amazing lorry, which mixed the cement, water and aggregate as required and laid it - you weren't stuck ordering a cube or two cubes if you needed say 1.5 cubes for the work - you got exactly what you needed.

The residents association used them for a "maze" / coloured path in a local park. I think the boys' specifying the extra strength might have been an attempt to compensate because of the usualy dodgy conditions they pour their mix into.

Difficulty with 65kn stuff is that it develops a lot of heat while curing so you have to keep it wet all the time to cool it and avoid cracking.


----------



## kingcrisps (24 Jun 2009)

Got the same thing done to my drive last week. If you want to do it legally you will need planning permission - I got an architect to do this cost €800, you would get it much cheaper now. 

My builder knocked down the wall and built pillars- this cost about €500.

Then the local authority have to dish the kerb - your builder can't do this, they come out and measure and charge by the square metre - this cost me €700 - they won't measure until your wall has been knocked down though.

hope this helps


----------

